# Revisit Products Clear Travel bag



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*CLEAR TRAVEL CASE*










I just got this great clear (see through) travel case. Perfect for Airport Security.

*THE DETAILS*

• Leak resistant

• Meets FAA requirements

• Antique copper RiRi Zippers

• Height: 7" x Length 10" x Width .75"

• We use vegetable tanned leather and hand treat it with natural waxes, oils, and water based pigments during the finishing process.

• Hand crafted by expert craftsmen in Los Angeles, USA

​*Impact Radius* says "We hope that this travel case becomes a reminder that when you are flying miles above the earth, there is a world below that is waiting to be explored."

A donation from each sale is made to support American National Parks!


CLICK HERE


​


----------

